# The Sphynx



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Why are Sphynx cats so expensive? are they hard to breed or something? £700 - £1000 for a kitten sounds like alot to me when they're just a cat, bought up the same as any other cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I have often wondered that actually - I don't know whether it is because there is more maintenance for them....perhaps there aren't as many breeders of them either and it is a case of supply and demand. As long as there are people willing to pay these prices, they will carry on selling them at these prices.

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Cause people think they're rare and like to think they have something different I reckon so will pay rediculous prices for them. *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmmm it seems crazy to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I think they should cost less because they don't have any fur!!! That's at least 25 percent less cat than you would get with, say a Maine Coon!!!

Just kidding before any sphynx owners out there slate me!


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

weren't Bengals very expensive before they became popular? How much is a Bengal these days?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

seems silly to charge THAT much more for a rare breed. I'd say £500 tops!


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

you can get them for that price... it varies from breeder to breeder.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I think they should cost less because they don't have any fur!!! That's at least 25 percent less cat than you would get with, say a Maine Coon!!!
> 
> Just kidding before any sphynx owners out there slate me!


Oooh no - a coonie is at least double the size of a sphynx (not including the hair on a Coonie) - if you include the hair, fluff, whiskers, tail etc, you'd probably get a kitten sphynx too - LOL and in my own, admittedly biassed opinion, a coonie is a hundred times nicer looking too.  

(now let the sh1t hit the [email protected] )


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh right I see. I've only ever seen them for around £800. I just wondered really.

Are they hard to breed? or, is it they are just quite rare still in the uk?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I understand that sphynxes need to be kept in a warm environment but their skin, which feels like a peach, should be wiped down as it can get rather greasy. Perhaps someone who owns a sphynx my be able to advise.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Sore subject!


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Oh right I see. I've only ever seen them for around £800. I just wondered really.
> 
> Are they hard to breed? or, is it they are just quite rare still in the uk?


Sorry...sore subject!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, very, and thats all i'm saying on here. *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what is a sore subject? i was only asking. sorry. consider my mouth hushed.


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

ask away  sphynx are no harder to breed than anyother cat. they do require a warm enviroment day and night, but then most tiny kittens do. general day to day care isnt to hard work, a bath and ear clean once a week is fine for mine. even my stud boy! pet prices really vary, from breeder to breeder. some charge more for show neuters. i dont but some people do. active registered queens and stud are few and far between, and VERY expensive. and contracts are very much in force. but after all that i must add they are definatly worth every penny  one sphynx is never enough!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for explaining. i heard a lady at a show say she paid £1500 for a sphynx stud. i thought "wow" LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG, i'm sorry I don't care how rare a breedl is, there is no way i'd pay that for a cat!! Thing is people pay it and so the breeders get away with charging these rediculous amounts. We all love what we love, but to me one breed is not any better than another*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't pay over £500 for any cat.... ever! 

Even if it was a chocolate cat filled with diamonds etc... lol,


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I wouldn't pay over £500 for any cat.... ever!
> 
> Even if it was a chocolate cat filled with diamonds etc... lol,


Oops....all of mine have been £500 plus but then they are for breeding, which makes it more expensive anyway.

I do have 3 moggies though that all cost me about £50 each!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, were they Lou, mine were'nt, lol. It's amazing the difference in prices between breeders is'nt it*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, were they Lou, mine were'nt, lol. It's amazing the difference in prices between breeders is'nt it*


Yep. 2 were *whispers* £700 each. However, I was willing to pay that to get the type of cat I wanted from a really, really good and reputable breeder. This is the problem I have found with the Maine Coons is that there are a lot of breeders out there selling cats on active that have no business being on active at all.

I am just hoping that with Odin and another girl coming in from BlueLaKoonz next year, I will have such good lines that I will be able to start keeping my own girls to breed from. Unless I import but then that's a whole other story.....!

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> there are a lot of breeders out there selling cats on active that have no business being on active at all.


*Yea I hear ya on that one I've stolen your kitten off Lou, lol, he is lovely I've disguised him as a wegie, hehe*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea I hear ya on that one I've stolen your kitten off Lou, lol, he is lovely I've disguised him as a wegie, hehe*


Have I got a fight on my hands then??!!! Tell you what, pop Cherio's bits back in and I'll have him and disguise him as a coonie!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, think they've long gone now, lol*


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

i wont post what ive paid for my cats  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> i wont post what ive paid for my cats  lol


Please do - I'm so hoping they were more than mine so I can feel better about what I paid!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh go on, you may as well, lol, everyone else has*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

go on post!

my siamese/orientals have cost me between £300 and £450. 

2 of them were for breeding (now spayed)


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

well......... i really shouldnt. my hubby read's this  My orginal stud boy cost £2000 , ouch!!! but he is worth every penny My girls are a little less, so that makes me feel better  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> well......... i really shouldnt. my hubby read's this  My orginal stud boy cost £2000 , ouch!!! but he is worth every penny My girls are a little less, so that makes me feel better  lol


Oh my goodness!!! I could have bought 3 Maine Coon studs for that!!!

Still, they are worth what you want to pay for them aren't they??? If you feel he is worth that then it was the right amount...if that makes sense!

Lou
X


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

big ouch 

how much is a stud fee for a sphynx? bet that is alot too.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

always the same in a new breed until there are more breeders on board and more kittens available etc.

Often new breeds are imported to start with so a massive financial outlay which means kittens are pricier just to try and cover costs ......

I don't think you can compare Siamese/Ori prices as there are so many breeders around and so many kittens available?

Selkirk prices have dropped dramatically now so many breeders working with the breed and with each other etc


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> My orginal stud boy cost £2000 , ouch!!!


* I just fell off my chair in shock, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*omg  my hubby would of gone mentle paying that price,*


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have a very understanding hubby  its true what you say, as more people breed prices will drop. its very hard to find anyone willing to work with 'newbies', which is a shame. very few 'open' studs either, so not much choice but to get your own boy. i think last time i checked there was only around 5 'open' boys in the uk, and restrictions apply regarding what you can sell on the active or keep for yourself.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I still think it's rediculous, even if something is a new breed to charge such extortionate prices. Restrictions are silly too, yes you've got to be careful who you sell to ect, but surely most of us want whats best for our breed so why be restricted from doing so  Not having a go at you Wrinkles by the way, lol. Just how I feel about it.*


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

I would guess the main reason for Sphynxes being so expensive is that they are rare. Breeders have to import breeding cats continuously in order to widen the gene pool. If buyers are willing to pay a lot for the cats, of course the breeders will charge as much as they can so that they can keep importing cats in order to develop the breed.

The price tend to lower as more people start breeding and the population grows. When the Sphynx was completely new here in Sweden you had to be willing to pay £1500-£2000 in order to get one. Now you can get a pet Sphynx for £500-£600. If you want a breeding Sphynx you still have to pay... a lot.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

My friend breeds them, her boy is an import, which of course entails a lot of expense, I don't know how much she charges for kittens, I've never asked.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

i agree 

restrictions are seriously damaging many of our breeds.



Selk67U2 said:


> *I still think it's rediculous, even if something is a new breed to charge such extortionate prices. Restrictions are silly too, yes you've got to be careful who you sell to ect, but surely most of us want whats best for our breed so why be restricted from doing so  Not having a go at you Wrinkles by the way, lol. Just how I feel about it.*


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

i completly agree


----------

